# This will be my last post



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

As the title says.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Well,could you maybe explain a little more in the OP then? And I'm very glad that something helped you.


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes thanks for sharing but..you're sharing only a title without explication.
Can you tell us more please? what did you did? how do you feel today?

Thanks


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Nico111 said:


> Yes thanks for sharing but..you're sharing only a title without explication.
> Can you tell us more please? what did you did? how do you feel today?
> 
> Thanks


OK been on the antidepressant for over 10 weeks now. ( Now up to 100mg)

I still get DP but amitriptyline takes the edge off it.

My DP/DR is not constant but I get periods of high anxiety coupled with DP/DR.

I hope this post will help others suffering this terrible illness.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Nico111 said:


> Yes thanks for sharing but..you're sharing only a title without explication.
> Can you tell us more please? what did you did? how do you feel today?
> 
> Thanks


OK been on the antidepressant for over 10 weeks now. ( Now up to 100mg)

I still get DP but amitriptyline takes the edge off it.

My DP/DR is not constant but I get periods of high anxiety coupled with DP/DR.

I hope this post will help others suffering this terrible illness.


----------

